# Which patch do I wear?



## TwistofFat (May 10, 2004)

I continue to wear the IKKA patch on my old GI's because that's where I started in 1990 and it reminds me of where EPAK's originated.  I have worn my GI's well past where my training partners would like, so I have ordered several in shiny dark black.  Now the question - what do I put on them?  Even more, where do I order them from?  I know there are several quality groups out there, but I am isolated geographically (Charlotte, NC) and when I visit schools (once a month or so), they are in different organizations.  

I look forward to your feedback - Glenn Wallace.


----------



## Ceicei (May 10, 2004)

If you currently train at a dojo, you can ask your instructor about the pateches.  There are variations of EPAK patches put out by different schools.

If you are talking about organization patches rather than school EPAK patches, then you can ask your organization about a current one.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (May 10, 2004)

Hey TwistofFat,

Welcome to the Board.

From what I'm reading of your posts, you don't have a school (EPAK) nearby, and train privately once a week.  If you don't belong to an organization, there is no need for patches.  If your Private instructor has a school patch, he would be able to supply it/them and instruct on the placement.  
 IE: I belong to the I.K.K.O. and Professor Conatser supplies the patches and specific placement of them on the gi's. 
Good luck

Tess


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Twist,

I think you're asking if is proper to wear the IKKA crest patch, now that Mr. Parker has passed away, and there seems to no longer be an IKKA. 

As for myself, I have plain black uniforms to wear when I'm anywhere I feel it is appropriate to do so.

On the other hand, I have my IKKA uniforms (all in various stages of disrepair) and wear them anytime I teach my own students, teach at an EP based studio, train on my own, or just want to have my picture taken.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 20, 2005)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> I continue to wear the IKKA patch on my old GI's because that's where I started in 1990 and it reminds me of where EPAK's originated.  I have worn my GI's well past where my training partners would like, so I have ordered several in shiny dark black.  Now the question - what do I put on them?  Even more, where do I order them from?  I know there are several quality groups out there, but I am isolated geographically (Charlotte, NC) and when I visit schools (once a month or so), they are in different organizations.
> 
> I look forward to your feedback - Glenn Wallace.



Nothing wrong with basic black, besides its slimming, and you know we kenpoists tend to need that little bit of help.  

Lamont


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 20, 2005)

TwistofFat said:
			
		

> I continue to wear the IKKA patch on my old GI's because that's where I started in 1990 and it reminds me of where EPAK's originated... Now the question - what do I put on them? Even more, where do I order them from?


I still wear the IKKA crest.  I don't know of any association that would demand that you remove the crest.  If someone from one of the new associations required the removal of all of Ed Parker's symbolic patches then I would stay away from that organization. Any org that refuses to honor where we all came from is not my kind of org.

As far as where to get the crest from, you can order from nearly any martial arts supply centers.  here's a link to one supplier:

http://www.martialartssupermarket.com/index.cfm?action=moreinfo&itemid=2923

should take you right to the crest.  
This site also has the Universal Symbol.

This one has the crest with "Parker" above the axe:
http://www.martialartsmart.net/k8016cl.html

These are only two of perhaps hundreds.  Search around, any # of places have what you want.


----------

